# Sticky  El nuevo moderador de SSC/VE | jasc827



## RecHub

Hola para todos!

Me complace anunciar el nuevo moderador de la sección venezolana del SSC.

@jasc827​Quiero agradecer su ayuda y a los demás miembros de la comunidad venezolana, les pido que tengan paciencia con @jasc827 en este período de adaptación!

Ahora la selección venezolana está formada por:

Moderadores:

@jasc827 y @Vaklston

Super Moderadores:

@Gratteciel, @Harryx5, @Josedc ,@Martin H Unzon, @Phcg y @RecHub​


----------

